
Security of a country: Portugal - balgan
https://blog.binaryedge.io/2016/03/31/security-of-a-country-portugal/
======
igama
"Regarding Samba/SMB (...) 79% (1424) has weak or no authentication, which
means that anyone could access the files in these servers without any username
or password, e.g., critical business information or private financial
records."

Companies still miss the basic security configurations, and then they are
surprised they were "hacked".

